# new to stage lighting



## inturdnet (Dec 8, 2009)

Hello, I live outside of Denver, CO and am just starting to research stage lighting. My friends band is about to buy a lighting rig and they want me to control it. The system might consist of 8 led color changing can lights, 2 gobo pattern intelligent lights, 1 or 2 fog machines and 2 lasers, as well as a truss system and a dmx controller. If any one has any suggestions on gear, advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## lieperjp (Dec 8, 2009)

Welcome!

I hope you find what you're looking for... you will want to repost this in the Lighting forum so that more people see it. Only the friendly people come in here. (Just kidding)

Some things you will want to add to your post: your budget - the rig you're looking at will be $$! - and whether or not it has to be mobile (think about power needs!)


----------



## bmethven (Dec 8, 2009)

Hello, my name is Barbara and I work for a company called Coast Wire and Plastic Tech., Inc. in Carson, CA. We have been providing lighting entertainment stage cable for 50 years. If you are in the need for some cables for your systems, We would be able to help you. Call me @ 1-800-514-9473.
Have a great day!


----------



## Grog12 (Dec 9, 2009)

if only the friendly people come here then why am i in the new member forum. welcome from a fellow denverite


----------

